# New Passport as a Permanent Resident



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello all,

Long time seem I posted here... hope you are all well! 

I am Permanent Resident and I have just renewed my Passport. Do I need to communicate the new passport details to immigration?

Thanks as always.

Francesco


----------



## Aria (Feb 2, 2015)

francesco_totti said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Long time seem I posted here... hope you are all well!
> 
> ...


Yeah you do. I am also a PR and I just renewed my passport last month. You need to fill this form http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/929.pdf so DIBP can also put your new passport number into their database.


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Aria... I will get to that now then. Easy!


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

I posted my 929 form to immigration with all the details. Will I have to pay something? I was speaking to fellow Pom and he said that every renewal of passport costs him a mint... is that possible?


----------



## Aria (Feb 2, 2015)

francesco_totti said:


> I posted my 929 form to immigration with all the details. Will I have to pay something? I was speaking to fellow Pom and he said that every renewal of passport costs him a mint... is that possible?


I did not pay anything to the DIBP; I also mailed my form along with certified copies of the required documents. Took them 2 business days to update my VEVO -- *both old and new passport number will work on VEVO*, so if you want to check if your new passport number is already updated on their system, you have to check using your new passport number.

So the only cost I had to pay was the passport renewal fee (my embassy).


----------

